# Introduction to Aircraft engine



## flanker (19 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم هذة اول مشاركة ليا اتمنى تحوذ اعجابكم


من اكبر الطائرات الهليكوبتر MI 26


----------



## flanker (19 مارس 2007)

سورى جدا عنوان الوضع ده كان لحاجة تانية انا لسة بجهزها بس عنوان الوضوع ده 
  MI-26


----------



## اللورد900 (29 مارس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

صرااااااااااااااحه شي رهيب........تسلم


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2007)

مشاركه رائعه 

هل من مزيد


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2007)

و لكن عنوان الموضوع غير مناسب 

انشاء الله يقوم ,,,,,,,, المشرفان جاسر و مصطفي بتغيير العنوان الي 
تعرف علي Mi-26 

تحياتي


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## flanker (27 أبريل 2007)

على فكرة انا نوهت ان العنوان ده لموضوع تانى


----------



## ع الغزالي (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يابش مهندس


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا، بس يا ليت توضح نبي اللغة الانجليزية على الاقل لأن التعداد في هذه الصورة مكتوبة بلغة أخرى


----------



## flanker (29 أبريل 2007)

اللغة دية روسى


----------



## وجدي_1405 (2 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
جزاك الله خير و نفع بك .
( :


----------



## MVLinux (4 مايو 2007)

شكلها يخض بصراحة !!
مشكور يا زعيم على الموضوع الجميل


----------

